# How can I remove dog fur from the insides of my shoes?



## Wilson94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Long story short - I've been incredibly lazy when it comes to hoovering my flat (wooden floors) and all my socks always have tons of dog hair on them. (My dog is a staffy and seems to shed like there's no tomorrow) Hence, my shoes have collected a large amount of fur inside them. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if there's some fleas breeding in there.

The fur is stuck to the insoles and the fabric of the sides of the shoe, and I can't think of an easy way to get it all out. Any ideas?

My new year's resolution is too hoover at least once every two days, so hopefully I can prevent this happening in the future, but I'm looking for a way to sort out the current shoes. Or are they too far gone?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I do the same thing. Disgusting looking but still I walk around with socks.

I never do but take out the insoles and brush them. A rubber glove like the ones doctors use will gather fur up nicely and use it to pick up the clumps gathered. I do this on the slipcovered sofa so I don't have to take off the slipcover all the time and it works wonders. Probably ought to try this on MY shoes as well......


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

A similar method is to wrap your hand with duct tape or masking tape, sticky side out to use as a lint remover. Then, rub the inside of the show with your hand. You can also rub your socks with this. When the tape is less sticky, wrap more on.


----------

